# Help please Colnago size !



## Coppi1952 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi to all,
I used to race in the early 90s overseas ( where I am from originally). Then I stopped racing after an operation on the meniscus ( partial menisectomy). I couldn't get road racing off my mind. And I just decided I'm going to go back to racing eventhough I am 8 years older (32 years old now). Back then, it was very hard to get the proper equipment, I remember have raced on frames that were 3 to 5 centimeters different in size, but it didn't matter much as the fun part was there. Now I just got a colnago Master Light frame (size 57cm C-T) for a good deal, and I'm afraid it's not the right size. My inseam is 86cm ( around 34inches) and my height is 1m78cm . can anybody help me tell if it's the right size as I had some friends here telling me it's way too big and that everybody now is going with smaller frames than in the past.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I am 1.8m tall and have the same cycling inseam (85.7cm) that you have. I have 3 Colnagos, 2-57cms and 1-58cm. With my reach and their set up, they fit me just the way I'd like them to. My opinion - that size will suit you just fine.


----------



## Coppi1952 (Oct 3, 2004)

terry b said:


> I am 1.8m tall and have the same cycling inseam (85.7cm) that you have. I have 3 Colnagos, 2-57cms and 1-58cm. With my reach and their set up, they fit me just the way I'd like them to. My opinion - that size will suit you just fine.



Thank you for your answer, you're actually 2 cm taller than me but with the same inseam length or a little less. Just curious: what stem length do you use and are you a racer ?
Thank you


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Coppi1952 said:


> Thank you for your answer, you're actually 2 cm taller than me but with the same inseam length or a little less. Just curious: what stem length do you use and are you a racer ?
> Thank you


Don't race and as it is today, one of the 57s has a 120, the other a 130. Both have the same reach - go figure. I have a 120 on the 58cm.


----------

